# Nolax And Non Reo Devices



## BhavZ (9/4/14)

I was wondering, can nolax be used on non reo devices? Such as other mech mods and digimods?

If so where could one get locally and how should it be applied and how often should it be applied?


----------



## johan (9/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> I was wondering, can nolax be used on non reo devices? Such as other mech mods and digimods?
> 
> If so where could one get locally and how should it be applied and how often should it be applied?



Yes you can, it is an anti-oxidant paste/compound, assisting in the prevention of oxidation. Noalox is just an American brand name for anti-oxidant paste/compound. The petrol heads on this forum will be able to tell us what similar products are available locally at places like Midas etc, as it is used on i.e car battery connectors.


----------



## BhavZ (9/4/14)

johan said:


> Yes you can, it is an anti-oxidant paste/compound, assisting in the prevention of oxidation. Noalox is just an American brand name for anti-oxidant paste/compound. The petrol heads on this forum will be able to tell us what similar products are available locally at places like Midas etc, as it is used on i.e car battery connectors.


Perfect, thanks!


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/4/14)

Something like copper grease?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (9/4/14)

I prefer not to use it, the energy transfer will still be better if all screw and battery connections are kept clean on a regular basis. I will only use something like an anti-oxidant paste/compound if I'm going to store away my gear for long periods of time, especially on bare copper stuff that easily oxidizes.


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/4/14)

johan said:


> I prefer not to use it, the energy transfer will still be better if all screw and battery connections are kept clean on a regular basis. I will only use something like an anti-oxidant paste/compound if I'm going to store away my gear for long periods of time, especially on bare copper stuff that easily oxidizes.


So a good scrub and polish and some 800 grit sand paper on the contacts and you good to go? Don't know if I'm keen on sanding coated contacts. Steelwool and oil maybe to clean those?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (9/4/14)

@Gazzacpt if you clean it regularly, no need for sandpaper - most contacts are silver plated anyhow. Just use ordinary dish washing soap + warm water, rinse and dry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------

